# 75 Ways To Use The Foley Food Mill



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

This is a 6 page printable manual (prints sideways in the middle of the page) with tips to make pureed fruits and vegetables and how to use the food mill as a colander. I thought it might be helpful to some of you.
http://fantes.com/manuals/foley-food-mill-75-ways-to-use.pdf


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks, I love it


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

You're welcome. I printed it out as a quick reference. It was helpful.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I just bought one of these. THis is helpful thanks!


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

You're more than welcome! Glad it was helpful to you.


----------

